# 7/11 Free Slurpee Ride Huntington Beach CA



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Meet at my house Monday July 11 @2:00 to ride for Free Slurpees!
There are 7 locations in 11 miles of my house! Lets Ride!
Post here if you want to join the fun!


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2016)

Damn it! Free Slurpees in the land of In-N-Out Burger. I gotta get back to California.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2016)

Me too Catfish, me too! Great idea Mark! Jus wonder if you can down 7 slurpees in one day?! Ha!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Me too Catfish, me too! Great idea Mark! Jus wonder if you can down 7 slurpees in one day?! Ha!



They are small Dixie cup size... with a mile or 2 ride in between...eazy-peezy!
How bout Brain-Freeze shots?


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> They are small Dixie cup size... with a mile or 2 ride in between...eazy-peezy!
> How bout Brain-Freeze shots?




2 miles! There should be a 7-11 every mile...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> 2 miles! There should be a 7-11 every mile...



...at least; some are 1/2 mile apart on the same street. I like FREE!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Bump this for free Slurpee's today. 
Post some pics up if you go get a Slurpee please. 
Happy free Slurpee day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2016)

We had a great time; hippie Mike and I had all the Slurpees we could handle this afternoon...













This particular girl was very helpful and even mixed flavors for Mike...


----------



## Intense One (Jul 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> 2 miles! There should be a 7-11 every mile...



That's like Dunkin'Donuts here in Mass.   At least one every mile!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 11, 2016)

Awesome! So how many did you woof down? Belly hurt?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Awesome! So how many did you woof down? Belly hurt?



We went to six locations and had five small Slurpee's and rode 11 miles. 
My plan was to include a lunch stop in the middle and that would definitely help. 
I worked this morning and so it was an afternoon deal and they were running out by the last couple stops. 
Next year it will be an event with lunch in the middle. 
That's my plan at this point.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Intense One said:


> That's like Dunkin'Donuts here in Mass.   At least one every mile!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2016)

The 7/11 down the street had a wheel of fortune for free big bite hot dogs to wash your free Slurpee down with.
It was a crazy scene!
It seemed like every kid in town hung out all day and gorged themselves on Slurpees and hot dogs, gratis!
For me, I only had one big bite hot dog, and my all time favorite flavor Slurpee, Coca Cola.
An American Classic!
Now for another American Classic, Tums.


----------



## None (Jul 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 338974



Hahaha That is awesome!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> my all time favorite flavor Slurpee, Coca Cola.
> An American Classic!




My favorite too!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 12, 2016)

What a great idea for a ride! Unfortunately here in Arizona yesterday we would have died from heatstroke with a side of brain freeze before we could have hit that many!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bump this for 2017: Tuesday July 11 Free Slurpee Ride
Good day to skip work so we can eat lunch in between all the Slurpees we can stomach ...
Seeing these pictures again; I'm getting excited!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2017)

Its getting close and hotter Too!
Next week Tuesday 7/11 Free Slurpee Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2017)

I just checked with the 17th St.& Irvine Ave. location, and she said its on!
11:00am to 11:00pm
There will be raffles and a wheel of fortune for Big Bites and other prizes.
I'm thinking we go full on Joey Chestnut, and try to eat and drink as many Hot Dogs and Slurpee's as we can. Lol!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm probably down for this. Where are you starting? Closest 7/11 to me is that one on Newland and Heil. 

There's a taco shop across the street that's pretty awesome, too.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I'm probably down for this. Where are you starting? Closest 7/11 to me is that one on Newland and Heil.
> 
> There's a taco shop across the street that's pretty awesome, too.



Sure! That is the closest to Hippie Mike too. 
!!:00 AM 8501 Heil For the 1st Round of Slurpees 
We will get lunch somewhere else
All the Slurpees we can use....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bump this up for tomorrow's ride starting at this 7-Eleven at 11 AM



Free Slurpee's. Let's ride


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 10, 2017)

There are none here in Santa Fe !!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 10, 2017)

Not sure if I'm gonna make it.  Gotta make some money in the morning.  If I'm not there, don't wait up...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2017)

The promo doesn't officially start until 11:00am, but my gal gave me a free pre run before the floor gets all sticky from all the overflowing Slurpee's.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> The promo doesn't officially start until 11:00am, but my gal gave me a free pre run before the floor gets all sticky from all the overflowing Slurpee's.View attachment 642948




Coca-Cola?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh, yeah!
It doesn't get any better than a Coca-Cola Slurpee and a 1/4 pound Big Bite Hot Dog.
Joey Chestnut, you're going down! Lol!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

1 down in Monrovia, Piña Colada


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

1down in Arcadia, watermelon lime...no bueno


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

Consarnit!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

So evidently watermelon lime is sugar-free, homies gonna be bummed.

Next up Arcadia  on Huntington, blue raspberry



 

 



 I wonder if there's another 7-Eleven on the walk home


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bummer about the flat tire…
I didn't try it but Mike said watermelon lime was bad. Good to know it sugar-free for extra bad.
I've had four now and an awesome lunch at Pizza D' Oro $5 lunch special













I tried the birthday cake and it's a little too sweet for me


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm telling you guys, it's Coca-Cola all the way!
Nothing but the best for these taste buds.
I won another Big Bite and two free cups of coffee, but I'll save those coupons for another day.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

Made it home, stopped for a Banana on the way,  must be a popular flavor because it was all liquid. Nasty. Straight into the bin


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 11, 2017)

Where are the SLURPEE girl pics ????


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2018)

Slurpee Ride Wed. 7/11
Meet me at my Pad 10:30 to ride to 7 stores in 11 miles
Free Slurpees!!









Lunch at Pizza D' Oro H.B. (Right between 7/11 and Team Bike, Indianapolis)
Tag @eddie_bravo because he said he Would!
Let's Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2018)

74 Slurpee's in 10 minutes?


If this guy can down 74 Hotdogs in that amount of time.
It could happen!
Talk about brain freeze! Omg!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 8, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Slurpee Ride Wed. 7/11
> Meet me at my Pad 10:30 to ride to 7 stores in 11 miles
> Free Slurpees!!View attachment 835667View attachment 835668View attachment 835669View attachment 835666
> Lunch at Pizza D' Oro H.B. (Right between 7/11 and Team Bike, Indianapolis)
> ...




Yes- I’ll be there 
Thanks for the reminder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2018)

Bump the birthday thread 
 Ride a bike to your nearest 7-Eleven and have a free small birthday Slurpee


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok, talk about serendipity.
I needed a key for a AN279 Schwinn Cyclock,






So I googled the nearest locksmith, and look what was right next door!



Awesome!



The Captain Crunch with Crunchberries wasn't much to look at, but surprisingly, it tasted just like a bowl of our favorite cereal when we were twelve years old.







The Coca Cola Slurpee is still the one to beat,
But I couldn't resist the chance to try a Captain Crunch Slurpee.
And I got a set of keys made while I was slurping down a few courtesy of 7/11.



The only thing better than that, is if one of you guys happen to have an original Arnold Schwinn AN279 key available.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Slurpee Ride Wed. 7/11
> Meet me at my Pad 10:30 to ride to 7 stores in 11 miles
> Free Slurpees!!



It's almost that Day!
Thursday, 7/11
We will have lunch at Pizza d'Oro HB
...next to 7-11



Please come with child-like enthusiasm!
@cyclingday  and @eddie_bravo have said they are Rollin' that day; let's Slurp!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2019)

I know most of you will find this boring, but I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada...where is that you ask....? mid Canada about 60 miles from the U.S. border of Minnesota/North Dakota ( for all 62 years of my crazy life) and although we have nasty cold Winters ( usually 5 months long) Talk about brain freeze?

*Manitoba was crowned the Slurpee Capital of the World for the nineteenth year in a row in 2018. 7-Eleven stores across Winnipeg sell an average of 188,833 Slurpee drinks per month. *


----------



## Nashman (Jun 17, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I know most of you will find this boring, but I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada...where is that you ask....? mid Canada about 60 miles from the U.S. border of Minnesota/North Dakota ( for all 62 years of my crazy life) and although we have nasty cold Winters ( usually 5 months long) Talk about brain freeze?
> 
> *Manitoba was crowned the Slurpee Capital of the World for the nineteenth year in a row in 2018. 7-Eleven stores across Winnipeg sell an average of 188,833 Slurpee drinks per month. *



Apparently we have the annual FREE Slurpee gig here too, but I'm not a Slurpee guy. My brain is frozen enough, and I get my sugar from beer.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have to work this week; but I told the Boss, "I have plans Thursday 7-11" so I'm FREE!
Free Slurpees!
Tag the pals that said they're rolling @cyclingday @eddie_bravo  what do ya' say @Cory  ??



This is my Shelby Flying Cloud; tomorrow's ride to CC Shelby Invasion.
So much bike fun this time of year!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 6, 2019)

I made sure to be off
Can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 10, 2019)

Free slurpee’s count me in


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2019)

I am looking forward to this a LOT!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2019)

More Riders, more Fun!
Thanks for making the Ride @eddie_bravo @cyclingday @Bajaway


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2019)

The 7/11/19 ride was a success by all accounts.5 Slurpees and a hearty Italian lunch to wash them down.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks, for putting this one together, Mark.
I’m already looking forward to 7/11/20
See you next year!
Slurp!


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks again to Mark for putting this ride on I had a blast I had been eyeing the pictures of this ride for the last 2 years glad I could make this one it was nice to see you Marty and nice to meet  you Eddie hope to see you all on another ride hopefully sooner than later for me


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 11, 2019)

Beautiful ride , free drinks, lots of laughs, great company and a little history on Palm trees, cactus and power grids 





















@tripple3





@cyclingday





@Bajaway



















Oh yeah!
$5.00 lunch special 





Request your day off for next 7-11 ride on 7-11-2020




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jul 11, 2019)

Good for you guys! Looks like a blast! Great Idea!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2022)

Bajaway said:


> Free slurpee’s count me in



Today!
I have to work, but I will be stopping at 7/11s after work....
Post pics of your 7/11, kids, & BIKES please.🥳😎🥰



...back in the day, when @Cory  and @Hippie Mike rode to the monthly Cyclone Coaster Rides!


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2022)

Well, not going so well for the birthday celebrations, so far...



This one closed back in May, someone said, from the flower shop next door.



This one had "Out Of Order" on their Slurpee machines!😢


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2022)

7/11/22


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2022)

One of the fun things to see at these 7/11 birthday events, is all the kids scrambling to get their free Slurpee’s.
It’s total mayhem for the store employees, trying to keep things clean and orderly.
So, then this moron, thought it would be a good day to go into 7/11 stores with his guns blazing.


Fortunately, most of the stores were hit in the early morning hours, before the chaos of free Slurpee day kicked in.
At last count, 5 stores were hit, with 7 peoeple shot and 2 killed.
When, and if, they ever catch this guy, I’d say, the appropriate punishment would be, Death by Brain Freeze.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2022)

Some outstanding local Police work here!








It’s refreshing to have a local district attorney that’s actually looking out for the well being of his constituents.
Nice job guys!


----------

